# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Voice control

## warlorddagaz

Is there any way of controlling gnome using voice commands - a program for this would be quite useful. Although I am not in need of one, it would be good fun to have one - does anyone know of one?

----------


## Tasu

Maybe Festival? But I've never used it... so I can't tell how good it is! ^_^

----------


## patagonik

As far as i know festival just reproduces written texts, but i'm not sure that it can also interpret voice entries. Could be great!

Speaking about voices... maybe you can help me with this little idea i have. Feel free to have a LOOK

finish reply!

vini, dici, vinci!!!

pata

----------


## frafu

A little search on this board turned out (among others) this thread that might help.

----------


## Zyphrexi

I know my uncle is paralyzed from the neck down, he has been a programmer longer than I've been alive, using the eraser end of a pencil to punch in a character one at a time. Something like that would be amazing.

----------


## laxaman

sudo apt-get install gnome-voice-control

----------


## boterbram

> sudo apt-get install gnome-voice-control


Lol so easy, testing it now, would be great!

----------


## vallhalla81

how is it launched? i tryed typing in gnome-voice-control and other combinations but no luck

----------


## mallegonian

It's a panel applet.
I can't get it to work though...

----------


## iiiears

gnome-voice-control 
I think is what you are looking for it is based on the Sphinx and PocketSphinx project.
I have had no luck with it but others have.

search "site:youtube.com linux voice control"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCSgkUnlGGA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1pyw4fRJH0

Best Wishes.

----------


## StrungOut101

all the gnome-voice-control does is bring up the volume and sound card applet
 :Sad:

----------


## rao.nischal

you can give VEDICS a try. You can download it from http://vedics.sourceforge.net/

----------

